# My Maldives Pics (Loads!)



## sjwmoore (Feb 17, 2005)

Looks absolutely fantastic - id love to visit. Did a couple of stopovers at RAF Gan, Addu Atoll, when very small en route to and returning from Singapore (Dads posting). Apparently that is now being turned into a tourist resort. 

I would spend all day watching the fish!


----------



## Very Controversial (Dec 4, 2005)

What is the size of the biggest island in Maldives?


----------



## Tubeman (Sep 12, 2002)

Very Controversial said:


> What is the size of the biggest island in Maldives?


Probably Male... I don't recall seeing anything bigger from the plane:


----------



## jlshyang (May 22, 2005)

I heard there are bigger islands in other attols but and they are uninhabited.


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

Thanks Tubeman for the pics. Maldives is one of my most favourist countries, really.
I didn't know Male is that small !! How long it takes by foot from one end to another ? There are around 100,000 people living on Male' so I believe it must be crowded on the island of the size. 

Kanahura is amaaazing, the quality of beaches in Maldives is the best I've ever seen.
Also the people of Maldives, as my friends said, are extremely warm and hospitable.


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

amazing place, were is the airport? by this areal pic of Male we can not see im...


----------



## Fusionist (Jul 7, 2004)

Arpels said:


> amazing place, were is the airport? by this areal pic of Male we can not see im...


The airport is in a separate island close to Male. The entire island is pretty much the airport really. You get a very good view of Male atoll as the plane takes off, shows how small and crowded the capital is !


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

Fusionist said:


> The airport is in a separate island close to Male. The entire island is pretty much the airport really. You get a very good view of Male atoll as the plane takes off, shows how small and crowded the capital is !


Yea, the airport is located on a small long island right next to Male' and very perpendicular to Male' island.


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

I see, thanks kay:


----------



## paw25694 (Nov 21, 2006)

very beautiful :drool:
Male is very dense and colourful haha.. thanks for sharing!


----------



## goschio (Dec 2, 2002)

Very beuatiful. Hope you guys went diving or snorkeling. The best part is IMO underwater and not on land.


----------



## jlshyang (May 22, 2005)

Skyprince said:


> Thanks Tubeman for the pics. Maldives is one of my most favourist countries, really.
> I didn't know Male is that small !! How long it takes by foot from one end to another ? There are around 100,000 people living on Male' so I believe it must be crowded on the island of the size.
> 
> Kanahura is amaaazing, the quality of beaches in Maldives is the best I've ever seen.
> Also the people of Maldives, as my friends said, are extremely warm and hospitable.


Maldives is still the best travel destination i have been to!

Yep, Maldivians are very warm and friendly. 

My Maldivian friends are the ones who made my trip a truly memorable one.


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

^^ Can you introduce some of them to me  ( am serious ). I really wanna visit Maldives and it's meaningless to not being accompanied by any locals. Maldivians are definitely among the friendliest people on earth.


----------



## Alibaba (Apr 14, 2006)

Maldives is very nice spot and your resort looks so idyllic
I hope i can persuade my other half to make Maldives as next holiday destination

thanks for sharing


----------

